# kit bash LGB 2010 into 2-4-0



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Made it out of my first engine a LGB 2010, kept original boiler but stock domes were removed and replaced with shaped PVC caps, extended the smoke box with PVC and used bird shot for rivet detail by placing small divots using a ball bit in a dremel. Smoke box door is hole plugs and covered the top of the cylinders with small plastic boxes and again used bird shot. Front pilot is from a aristo craft 2-4-2 rogers and the cab is a cut down original. squared up all the windows to get rid of euro look and removed cab back partition as it is pulling a tender. Roof on the cab is from a Kalamazoo 4-4-0, and not sure where I got the Bell and headlight from, think might have been like a toy engine, bright now, etc. Stanchions I made from pop rivet crunch sleeves and cotter pins along with the coupler release bar in the front. Got the stack from a dental equipment unit (covered a tubing exit). Front cow catcher is all plastruct with Kadee coupler. Not sure you can see it or not but the front platform above the pilot wheel is covered with a lace like stuff (what the make scrubbies out of) and glued to the plastic then painted. I now use a more course material. On the bands around the steam and sand dome I used O-rings and in this picture you can see on the steam dome that it has come apart and is laying down on one end. Not sure why but the crack after a while, and I replaced them not to long ago and they are cracking again. Never out in the sun just heat. Might have to find something else. Side boiler walk ramps are made from evergreen styrene grooved to simulate wood and air tubing is evergreen tubing with paper clips in it to keep them from collapsing when bent their brackets are also evergreen The tender is an LGB powered unit and between the engine and tender electrically tied together, it will go pretty much anywhere clean or dirty track. Added real wood logs, as lumber company wouldn't use coal, made from elm tree branches. Lumber company named after old German guy from the south whom is the owner. "Sound it Out" . Hint, the P T stands for pressure treated


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

NICE job!


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Treeman said:


> NICE job!


 Thanks, Bill


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

That came out nice. Looks like it is right out of a locomotive company catalog, Porter, Davenport, Baldwin, one of those, where you could order a stock design by telegraphing them a word from the catalog.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

choochoowilly said:


> On the bands around the steam and sand dome I used O-rings and in this picture you can see on the steam dome that it has come apart and is laying down on one end. Not sure why but the crack after a while, and I replaced them not to long ago and they are cracking again. Never out in the sun just heat. Might have to find something else.


 Might it be from a reaction to glue or paint?
And another totally different possibility - are the o-rings rubber? Are they in the same room as or a room close to one of those ionizing air filter/purifiers? In 1990s one I had destroyed everything rubber in same or adjacent rooms, HO locomotive traction tires, jacket wrist elastics, chair cushions, and a couple other things.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

on30gn15 said:


> Might it be from a reaction to glue or paint?
> And another totally different possibility - are the o-rings rubber? Are they in the same room as or a room close to one of those ionizing air filter/purifiers? In 1990s one I had destroyed everything rubber in same or adjacent rooms, HO locomotive traction tires, jacket wrist elastics, chair cushions, and a couple other things.




I think it's the CA cement, I'll try something else next time, thanks, Bill


----------

